# Desperate: What are the best courses to learn Embedded Engineering In the United States?



## Mike876 (Feb 2, 2020)

I'm a good programmer in just about any computer language you can mention. But for example, I don't know how to use the multitude of protocols to talk to the various types of hardware.

Some basic examples of these protocols are the 1553 bus and UART. There are many more that I could list.

I'm looking for a well-rounded course or courses to learn Embedded Programming. What should I learn? What are the best classroom courses?

Anyway, I'm not interested in taking an academic course at some university. It would take months to finish, etc.

Would an online course be the best option available? What are the online Embedded Engineering courses?

Why do you like the course that you mention?

I have degrees in electrical and computer engineering and computer science.

Thank you,

P.S.: I apologize if this is an off-topic subject.


----------



## omniware19 (Feb 2, 2020)

@Mike876, You have all the background you need, but lack hands-on experience in the area you sought. The area you mentioned comes in work experience because those are not commonly taught in school. For those who learned in school they learned from doing projects, but still within academic realm. You have to work as embedded s/w or f/w engineer where you get to explore your options in this field such as doing board bring up, ASIC bring up and verification, writing device drivers etc.. Perhaps you can seek work in this area, get paid and learn about it at the  same time ! If you career is not in the embedded field, but wish to learn about it then you could learn by your own. There are many low-cost SBC that you can purchase such as rasberry Pi, arduino etc. with integrated I/O components UART, SPI, I2C, Ethernet, WiFi, Bluetooth etc.. (except 1553) and many free opensource OS supported. 1553 bus is uncommon for mainstream as they are mainly for avionic use (commercial/military) and the part is quite expensive. Maybe CAN bus is a good start for you instead.  Having the background that you have should be easy. You only need to invest time. There are so many websites that have the tutorials for you to get started and you should not have trouble finding them.  Many of the board vendors have the s/w SDK for you to use right away as their reference designs. Pick up your knowledge from there and good luck.


----------

